# Old cast iron compressor and tank



## Trytibbs (May 3, 2015)

Inherited a compressor from a long time deceased friend. The regulator switch stuck and blew apart a 3/4 inch swaged hose from the compressor to the tank which has a 1 inch pipe thread. My question is this. If the compressor output is only 3/8 inch pipe thread, why on earth would I need a hose to the tank that big? What's the cheapest way to get around this?


----------



## rayo1949 (May 26, 2015)

I don't have enough information to be sure, but it sounds like you have a rubber hydraulic type hose. Never do this, the discharge temperature from an air compressor can reach 200 degrees to 400 degrees. Depending on ultimate air pressure, single stage, two stage? You need solid pipe, copper pipe, or a braided metal hose. And it has to have stress relief built in. That is, don't try to pipe directly from head to tank. You will have problems. W W Grainger has metal flexible hoses, usually stainless steel. Come out of the compressor head and use 90 degree ells, couplings, unions, etc to pipe up between the two. The compressor is shaking, vibrating, and HOT. It would be best to come out with 90 ell and go to the right or left and go into the tank with a 90 degree ell also. Use a union and put some flex in your line so it is not rigid piped.


----------

